# Recent Trip to the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta



## kbvancouver (Nov 12, 2013)

Although we love the actual resort at the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta, it is frustrating how the owners are treated.  We went during the last week in October and arrived at 4:00 p.m.  We know it is a slow season because when we made the reservation they offered a 2-1 deal where we were able to add a 2nd reservation for free and bring along another couple.  The 2nd room was transferred to their name when we made the reservation.  When we checked in my husband and I were offered a choice of two rooms.  One was on the back side of the 2nd floor of the lobby building with a view of the parking garage, employee bus area.  The second room was in the Spa Building, second floor, pool view. Neither room would be ready until 7:00 p.m., which was 3 hours away.   The other couple we were traveling with checked in 15 minutes AFTER us and was also offered a 2nd floor room with a pool view in the same building we were offered.  The funny thing, or not so funny, was that their room was ready to check into immediately.    Even though they were guests paying no money, they were offered the same floor, building and view room as we were except their room was available immediately and our room wouldn’t be available until 7:00 p.m.

After going to the timeshare desk to get our bracelets, I complained that as an owner we have only received an ocean view room once in 9 stays.   This is despite hearing from RCI members getting ocean rooms for going on timeshare tours.   The representative, Lucia, talked with her manager, Shelly.  Shelly told us to hold on for a minute.  When she came back she told us she was able to get us a 4th floor, ocean view room, which was ready at 5:00 p.m.  This was a higher floor, better view room which was ready in 15 minutes vs the room the front desk had for us which was not ready until 7:00 p.m.  She also said we should go to the owner update to get more information on how they can help us address this issue.  Although I knew this would probably be futile, since we haven’t been to an update in a while we reluctantly went after getting free massages, and food and beverage discounts. 

During our update, we explained our frustration with not getting a better room assignment than a non-owner.  Of course, their answer to this problem was to upgrade to the Grand Bliss for an outrageous amount of money.  We clearly indicated we didn’t want to pay more money when we felt we weren’t getting treated fairly in our current situation.  Then the manager, Jody, came in and also tried to sign us up for additional purchases.   We explained our check-in situation to her and she said the problem you have is that there are now multiple different ownerships that have priority over you and they get assigned the better rooms.  I said I can understand this being the problem in the busy time of January or February, but not in October when they are offering 2 for 1 specials.   We reminded the manager that there was a room in the 4th floor that we eventually got along with RCI owners we talked to that had ocean view rooms.  We asked why these rooms were saved for timeshare tour representatives to hand out and she said she didn’t know.  After more frustration with no explanation from the Grand Mayan how owners get devalued and then ignored unless they continue to pump in more money for something you already own, they saw we were not going to buy.  By this time, Jody was very rude and not looking at us at all.  She pushed the papers to the representative we were working with and told him that this was the deal; we could take it or leave it.  Then she left.

We really love this resort and will continue to go, but we realize since we aren’t paying more for what we already own, we will continue to get substandard room assignments despite the fact that when we purchased years ago, our rep at the time promised as owners, we would always receive preferential room assignments.  We will have to beg our way into better rooms and/or live with lower or backside views of the employee entrance.   During our owner meeting, our rep specifically told us that the owner was now focusing on big money.  We just want new potential owners to realize that the expectation is to continue to upgrade your memberships or you will be left out as 2nd class citizens.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 12, 2013)

kbvancouver said:


> (back alley view available 3 hours after arrival)......we could take it or leave it.
> 
> ...We just want new potential owners to realize that the expectation is to continue to upgrade your memberships or you will be left out as 2nd class citizens.



Was there a question here somewhere? I think every TUGger knows about Mayan's anti-owner, money grubbing practices. Upgrade for thou$and$ or be relegated to a dumpster-view 'resort' experience.

Best to post your review to TripAdvisor. It's more likely to be seen by an innocent renter, which is their target. I'll bet that if you do, you'll either get a note from 'Karen Rose', or the review won't get posted.

Jim


----------



## Grupo Mayan (Nov 12, 2013)

Dear kbvancouver:

We were informed about this comment and appreciate you for taking the time to provide us your feedback about your recent stay at The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta.

We take great pride in creating incredible vacation experiences for all our honoured members; however, after receiving your remarks it appears this was not the case with your stay.

Rest assured your comments and suggestions will be shared with the appropriate areas since our staff works day and night to help our members enjoy their vacations.

If you would like to provide us further details, please contact us at grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com. We are committed to making each and every one of our members feel cared for, appreciated and respected.

Sincerely, 
The Customer Support Team.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 12, 2013)

I can hardly wait to hear what the OP is offered- especially if they offer to recant their post......


----------



## mikenk (Nov 13, 2013)

Outside of the high pressure sales tactics for which Grupo Vidanta is notorious for, as an owner, I feel I have generally been very well treated. All the addenda I negotiated have been fairly administered and customer service has been very responsive to any issues. I have been seen as a supporter of the resorts - although not of the sales practices. 

However, there is one big exception and that is the one the OP complained about. As a Grand Luxxe owner, even when we downgrade to Grand Bliss or Grand Mayan, we seem to always get a low floor on the worst side. It seems to be a frustration every time we go; we always complain and sometimes get moved - which is a pain. It is not a vacation killer as we always have a great time; however, it is a frustration and will keep me from any further upgrades.

I see that Customer Service is monitoring this thread. I suggest that you (Customer Service) not just try to appease specific posters but take a serious management look at how room assignments are done. Owners should ALWAYS get preferential room assignments over any exchangers and certainly over company offered units for sales purposes. I talk to enough people while on vacation to know this is not happening; IMHO, owners are not getting a fair deal when it comes to room assignments and it needs to change.

Mike


----------



## pittle (Nov 14, 2013)

As usual, I agree with Mike.  We have generally been given great rooms because we had the Profile A designation on our GM contracts and they seemed to trigger something on our MP contracts too. We have recently upgraded to Grand Luxxe and not been there yet, so we will see how it goes.  I am disappointed to read that GL owners are treated this way when they choose to go to a different level unit.  

This past June, we went to the Grand Bliss on a RCI exchange and the gal was upfront with us and said that even though we were GM Owners, she would have to put us on the non-ocean side.  This was fine with us as we have often requested that side as my husband needs to be in the shade more than the sun and he loves sitting on the decks to read or check the internet in the afternoon.  We were assigned to the end unit on the south end of the 7th floor so we had a spectacular view of grounds, Santuario and he loved watching the earthmovers working on the golf course from the deck. 

Now that I think about it, every time we have exchanged into a Grupo Mayan Resort as an exchanger, we have had non-ocean view units.  We have exchanged numerous times so that we have enough units for extended family to join us.


----------



## mikenk (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Pittle,

Hope to see you again at some point; we go back to NV in late January.

On your comments, I do believe your Profile A status does seem to help; I don't have that as a privilege since it was gone when I bought.

 I am actually OK with your other examples as I do believe exchangers should get lower room assignments than owners using their time. In my case, we always come in as owners which should, in my thinking, give us choice room assignments. In my last experience earlier this year, we checked in at NV; we had 5 teenage Grandkids with us so we had the entire villa rented. We were given first floor in Bldg 3 right next to the construction - with a crane directly outside of the room. This is absolutely the worst room in the entire GL complex and we got it. We did get moved a day later to the 3rd floor at the other end - not ideal but OK. The year prior, we had downgraded to the Grand Bliss - we were assigned Ist floor on golf course side - never could get moved.

Either we are very unlucky, or flagged somehow incorrectly,  or something is wrong in the policy. I am interested in comments from the other GL owners on TUG as to their experiences. 

I am concerned that the strong sales perspective of the GV system is becoming out of balance with the best interest of the owners.

Mike


----------



## Tropical lady (Nov 14, 2013)

We leave for Nuevo 11/22 for 4 weeks, so I am interested in seeing where we are located.  
We have always been treated very well with excellent room locations.  I hope now, by making that staement, that I have not doomed our good streak.  However I do email the concierge if there is a specific request, ie special anniversary, etc.  We do not have profile A.
I do agree that owners should get preference over exchangers without question.
It is disheartening to hear about better accommodations for non owners and no response to an owner's request when it happens.
Since we do go to the owner updates I would certainly address this issue as a general concern for an owner.  Availability used to be the concern, maybe now it is unit assignment........


----------



## traveler36 (Nov 14, 2013)

*comment*

The experience I have had as to what villa on check in is a question of availability at the time I arrive. 
If I am at the resort for two weeks and I nicely ask for a villas I would prefer more and one of those becomes vacant within a week I do get moved. 
Paul


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 15, 2013)

Mike,

Is it a possibility they're giving location preference to the owners of those lower levels?  Since GL has the run of the resort, and lower levels do not, perhaps this is their way of somewhat pacifying the other level members.  As it is, I believe some of the lower levels were squeezed out from reservations while GL was being built and they didn't have the inventory to meet the demands of the new GL owners.  Just a small, but remote theory.


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 15, 2013)

It is not surprising that they are giving prime locations to guests and exchangers.  It is a process that goes hand in hand with their sales force, which almost everyone deplores.  

I love the Mayan resorts, but so dislike their sales pressures and techniques.  Sure, there is sympathy expressed above by a Groupo Vidanta rep concerning the terrible treatment about which the OP wrote.

This is not new, and it would be naive to think that it is not part of their plan to get more newbies to buy in.  Why? Because it has been going on for so long with so many complaints...management knows but it works for them!

I will be in NV in January.  I will skip the update, and enjoy the resort and all that it offers, regardless of where they place me.

Ron


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 15, 2013)

rpennisi said:


> It is not surprising that they are giving prime locations to guests and exchangers.  It is a process that goes hand in hand with their sales force, which almost everyone deplores.
> 
> I love the Mayan resorts, but so dislike their sales pressures and techniques.  Sure, there is sympathy expressed above by a Groupo Vidanta rep concerning the terrible treatment about which the OP wrote.
> 
> ...



I'm sure you're right, Ron.  (But as a lower-level owner, it would be nice to think we at least get some slight benefit within our own, smaller world, LOL.)
Personally, I'm thinking of using SFX or some other independent to get into the GL.)


----------



## mikenk (Nov 15, 2013)

muranojo said:


> I'm sure you're right, Ron.  (But as a lower-level owner, it would be nice to think we at least get some slight benefit within our own, smaller world, LOL.)
> Personally, I'm thinking of using SFX or some other independent to get into the GL.)



I agree with your comments; as a GL owner, when we choose to book at lower levels, I don't believe we should get preferential room assignments over owners at those levels; we should be the same. However, any owners, at any level, using their memberships should get preferential treatment over all others.

Actually, I think this policy would be better for sales as the sales force could point to the folks in the upper floors and honestly say, that is a part of what ownership gets.

Mike


----------



## pittle (Nov 15, 2013)

muranojo said:


> I'm sure you're right, Ron.  (But as a lower-level owner, it would be nice to think we at least get some slight benefit within our own, smaller world, LOL.)
> Personally, I'm thinking of using SFX or some other independent to get into the GL.)



SFX does not let you exchange for any level of Grupo Mayan units with the deposit of a Grupo unit.  I learned that the hard way several years ago.  So, to get a MP, GM, GB, or GL you will need to deposit a non-Mayan World resort.


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 15, 2013)

muranojo said:


> I'm sure you're right, Ron.  (But as a lower-level owner, it would be nice to think we at least get some slight benefit within our own, smaller world, LOL.)
> Personally, I'm thinking of using SFX or some other independent to get into the GL.)



I have gotten GL twice through exchanges with II.
Ron


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 16, 2013)

pittle said:


> SFX does not let you exchange for any level of Grupo Mayan units with the deposit of a Grupo unit.  I learned that the hard way several years ago.  So, to get a MP, GM, GB, or GL you will need to deposit a non-Mayan World resort.



Thanks, Phyllis.  I have something else I can try.
Ah, the webs of future sales potential.  :hysterical:


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 16, 2013)

mikenk said:


> I agree with your comments; as a GL owner, when we choose to book at lower levels, I don't believe we should get preferential room assignments over owners at those levels; we should be the same. However, any owners, at any level, using their memberships should get preferential treatment over all others.
> Actually, I think this policy would be better for sales as the sales force could point to the folks in the upper floors and honestly say, that is a part of what ownership gets.
> 
> Mike



So here's where we have a slight departure:  Regardless of the resort, I believe a member (as stated in the contract) should be able to rent or exchange their time, and the rentor or exchanger should get equal benefits as the member.  After all, hasn't the owner already paid for all the 'benefits' as if they were going to stay there?  This irks me with exchanging when we get hit with special fees &/or poor locations as exchangers.  JMO.  

Now, developer deposits are another matter.


----------



## mikenk (Nov 16, 2013)

muranojo said:


> So here's where we have a slight departure:  Regardless of the resort, I believe a member (as stated in the contract) should be able to rent or exchange their time, and the rentor or exchanger should get equal benefits as the member.  After all, hasn't the owner already paid for all the 'benefits' as if they were going to stay there?  This irks me with exchanging when we get hit with special fees &/or poor locations as exchangers.  JMO.
> 
> Now, developer deposits are another matter.



Actually, from what I understand from various reports I have seen here, exchangers already have an advantage over owners as they can get weeks reserved before owners can. If true, this irks me no end.

I believe owners using their memberships should get at least preferential treatments on room assignments. They have invested more in the company and should be rewarded for having done so.

We do both agree that developer owned weeks should be at the bottom of the totem pole.

Mike


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 16, 2013)

As an MP owner, I have always gotten ocean view with my weeks.  As an RCI or II trader, I have almost always gotten views that are not ocean view (for GM, GB, and GL), and I have no problem with that.  That's the way it should be, that owners get first choice for view and location.  But they always know that I am an owner when I check in, so when newbies check in they seem to get the better views as potential buyers for ownership.  All part of the sales plan as I see it.
Ron


----------



## curtbrown (Nov 16, 2013)

My feeling is that Vida's treatment of owners HAS changed in the last few years.  And NOT for the better.  We originally purchased in the GM about 10 years ago and over the years have upgraded to the Grand Bliss and finally to the Grand Luxxe level several years ago.  As owners, we don't get any preferential treatment whatsoever.  Granted, we only own 2+1 in a GL 1-BR Suite, so we're not one of the big players when it comes to owned inventory.  However, it suits our needs, as it's usually just my wife & me traveling. Our room assignments have been hit & miss the last few years.

We usually vacation in NV and as part of our ownership we are supposed to receive 12 rounds of golf in our package.  Two years ago I tried to make tee times 60 days out and was told I had to wait and get back to them in 30 days (no golf played last year).  This year I sent an email on 11/08 to get tee times for 12/09 & 12/12 (30 days out).  No response at all...  When I hadn't heard back by 11/12, I sent off a second email inquiring about tee times.  No response that day, but finally a response the next day asking who I was and when I would be arriving (I had already given them this info in the first email).  I responded with the info (a 2nd time) and yesterday(the 15th) I got an email back saying I was 'on a waiting list' for tee times.  

Apparently, in the week that my email went unanswered (11/8 - 11/15) all of the tee times had been reserved either by other other owners or guests.  What good are the golf benefits if they ignore your reservation requests and there is nothing left?  

The same thing happened when I emailed the concierge for shuttle reservations for our daughter and her husband who will be staying with us this trip.  First 1 email with no response, followed by a 2nd email several days later asking if they got my first one - finally a response at that point.  Is this the type of customer service we were led to believe we would get as owners?

I don't like being a complainer, but I just wanted everyone to know how things have apparently changed at Vida - no matter what your level of ownership.  I'm very frustrated right now and am re-thinking my overall in even upgrading to the GL level - not that there's anything I can do about it at this point.

I hope Karen Rose sees this as their 'Customer Service' really needs to be reevaluated. 

Curt


----------



## mikenk (Nov 16, 2013)

curtbrown said:


> We usually vacation in NV and as part of our ownership we are supposed to receive 12 rounds of golf in our package.  Two years ago I tried to make tee times 60 days out and was told I had to wait and get back to them in 30 days (no golf played last year).  This year I sent an email on 11/08 to get tee times for 12/09 & 12/12 (30 days out).  No response at all...  When I hadn't heard back by 11/12, I sent off a second email inquiring about tee times.  No response that day, but finally a response the next day asking who I was and when I would be arriving (I had already given them this info in the first email).  I responded with the info (a 2nd time) and yesterday(the 15th) I got an email back saying I was 'on a waiting list' for tee times.
> Curt



Thanks for reminding me Curt. Over the last two years, I have also experienced  a lot of trouble getting tee times: Multiple emails with no response; I have eventually gotten tee times but seldom at the times I want and with a lot of trouble. I assumed it was just bad luck. Based on your similar experience, I hope customer service would take a look and fix that process as well. My concern is that this process has also gotten too influenced by sales (tee times reserved for sales purposes and not available for owners)

I will repeat what I have said many times, our vida vacations are always great; the service on site is excellent as are the accommodations. However, IMO, some of their internal processes are broken and need to be fixed for the benefit of existing members.

Mike


----------



## curtbrown (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Mike,
I'm happy to hear that I'm not being singled out, but I'm really worried now that I know it's a larger problem.  

We book our vacation exactly 1 year in advance as per our contract terms and we still end up with little or no views.  In the days of our GM ownership, date of booking and just being an owner meant something.  Now it's just how many $$$ you have invested in their program.  Period.

From here on I'm refusing all 'Update' tours and they won't be getting a nickel more out of me.  I'm tired of upgrading to the 'Top Level' to get get all they promised, just to have them move the goal posts by adding higher and higher levels of ownership (Platinum GL and Spa GL).  It used to be that the Sales Dept. didn't drive the owner's experience, but not any more.  I used to be a big supporter of Mayan/Vidanta/Vida (pick one) when I read all of the complaints on these forums about Mayan (other than supporting their sales practices).  But now that Sales appears to be driving the bus, I'm tired of playing their game.

Curt


----------



## mikenk (Nov 16, 2013)

curtbrown said:


> From here on I'm refusing all 'Update' tours and they won't be getting a nickel more out of me.  I'm tired of upgrading to the 'Top Level' to get get all they promised, just to have them move the goal posts by adding higher and higher levels of ownership (Platinum GL and Spa GL).  It used to be that the Sales Dept. didn't drive the owner's experience, but not any more.  I used to be a big supporter of Mayan/Vidanta/Vida (pick one) when I read all of the complaints on these forums about Mayan (other than supporting their sales practices).  But now that Sales appears to be driving the bus, I'm tired of playing their game.
> Curt



Yes, I agree - no way will I update again until I am sure that the promises will be kept. I will admit that the contract promises, as administered by customer service, regarding addenda have all been honored with no problems. It is all of these other amenities - reservations, room assignments, etc that seem to be broken.

I am slightly optimistic based on some email correspondence, that the processes are being reviewed. I just hope that the customer service department is strong enough to carry through against whatever wishes the sales department has. We do know Vida leadership is not adverse to change; it's time for some changes in the favor of existing owners.

Mike


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 16, 2013)

Mike and Curt,
Sorry to hear of your shared experiences when it comes to making reservations for promised and paid for amenities.
But the Company has moved on to others, so they can make more and more $$.
Having been to NV so many times over the last 10 years, I see that they _*need*_ all the money they can get their hands on as they build only to tear down and rebuild only to tear down....etc.
Ron
PS  Now I read on another Mayan blog that they want to do away with all the remaining MP owners so that they can tear down the last remaining MP building and build something else in its place, and you know that something else will be another step up once again.


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 17, 2013)

curtbrown said:


> ....We originally purchased in the GM about 10 years ago and over the years have upgraded to the Grand Bliss and finally to the Grand Luxxe level several years ago. ...
> Curt



??? How is the Grand Bliss an upgrade from the Grand Mayan?

We stayed at the Grand Luxxe in the Riviera Maya last week, and the sales force tried to consolidate us into the Grand Bliss. The GB unit they showed us was significantly downscale from their GM unit, not upscale.

By the way, we found the Vidanta sales force to be the most abusive and threatening we have ever encountered...anywhere. Even if everything they told us were true (it wasn't), we would not have bought, just because of the threats of financial disaster they laid on us if we didn't. 

On the good news side, our experience with Vidanta almost makes us look forward to our next Marriott & Westin owner updates. They sure can't be any worse. Indeed, we have had several very nice, low-key, informative updates when staying at Marriott & Westin resorts.


----------



## mikenk (Nov 17, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> ??? How is the Grand Bliss an upgrade from the Grand Mayan?
> 
> We stayed at the Grand Luxxe in the Riviera Maya last week, and the sales force tried to consolidate us into the Grand Bliss. The GB unit they showed us was significantly downscale from their GM unit, not upscale.
> 
> \



The Grand Bliss is definitely an upgrade over the Grand Mayan - slightly larger but more upscale in bath, kitchen, and furnishings. I believe there are now some Bliss (not Grand) units in RM which was the brand that was supposed to be a upscale version of the Mayan Palace - but didn't sell well. My guess is they tried to move you into those which would indeed be a downgrade from the Grand Mayan.

Mike


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 17, 2013)

We just came back from an exchange (II) to the GL in NV.  This is our 2nd II exchange to a GL property and we have a 3rd one next year.  This one and next years is confirmed into a 2 bedroom, 2.5 bath unit.  We have sat through 2 sales presentations-- I'm really good at saying NO!  The one thing that really bothers me is that I have met many GL owners who cannot get the weeks they want.  One owner who I met at both properties, owns 15 Punta weeks.  For next year she could not get the weeks she wanted in the Punta bldg.  So she is confirmed into the GL.  So isn't that keeping a GL owner from getting their weeks?  Also whenever I have gone onto the II website there are many GL weeks available.  The owners whom I have met told me that the VIDA management claims they do not put weeks into II.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 17, 2013)

mikenk said:


> Actually, from what I understand from various reports I have seen here, exchangers already have an advantage over owners as they can get weeks reserved before owners can.
> Mike



From an exchanger standpoint, that's true, especially compared to MP owners who typically can reserve just 6 mos. out.  They probably estimate how many units members will want to deposit to RCI for instance, and then 'bulk-bank' that with RCI quite awhile before reservations are accepted from owners for their use.  But I would guess most resorts which bulk-bank handle it this way.  However, as an owner, I've so far been lucky in getting the resort and dates I want just 6 mos. out.

If an owner just wants to deposit for exchange, they can do that & get the deposit in their RCI account as soon as they pay their m/f--even over a year out.  



rpennisi said:


> As an MP owner, I have always gotten ocean view with my weeks.  Ron



Same for me.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 17, 2013)

Mike and Curt,
I responded with my above post before viewing the other follow-on posts.
Sorry to hear of the issues you've been having with getting your golf requests with the GL memberships.  I agree this stinks and also suspect it must have to do with the drive for new sales.  But this would mean they are blocking t-times for new sales, to let new owners who sign on that week get on the course that same week?  

All the new levels piling on have long been a burr in my side, too.  With each new level comes more and more additional level of exclusivity at the resorts.  Here's hoping Member Services has the influence and willingness to step in as they hear these complaints.


----------



## curtbrown (Nov 19, 2013)

*Golf Update*

Just a follow-up to let everyone know about the golf issues -

I contacted Customer Service to voice my displeasure of the initial golf reservation (and airport shuttle) emails going unanswered.  I received a reply and I have been assured that they are looking into the problem and assure me that the issue will be corrected in the future (fingers crossed).

As far as golf, there may have been some changes made since the last time I reserved tee times (somewhat to my embarrassment).  In 2011, I tried to make tee times well in advance (90 days) and I was told that the earliest I could make a reservation was 30 days prior to the desired time.  However, this year when I went to reserve the times, I was told I was on a waiting list.  As you can see in the above posts, I was a little mad that when I contacted them 30 days ahead my email went unanswered for the better part of a week.

I contacted the address Karen Rose posted in this thread and my issues were addressed immediately.  The Golf Group also got back to me with some tee time reservations that were suitable to my needs.  However, there was one change that had been made in the reservation process that I was unaware of (and was not addressed at all by the Golf Group in any of their emails to me) - YOU CAN NOW BOOK TEE TIMES 60 DAYS OUT (instead of 30 days as had been my previous experience).  If I had known that, I probably wouldn't have been as irritated at being put on a list - although I would also have tried to make my reservation at the 60 day mark).  I am still mad about the ignored emails...

My suggestion to Customer Service is that it would be nice if there was a quarterly (or even an annual) newsletter sent out to Owners so we are aware of changes in policy, changing restaurant hours, meal plan coupon books, resort activities & shows, Employees of the Month, etc...  We get a great newsletter from our Villa del Palmar timeshare (UVC) and it is very informative to us as owners.  It's also a good opportunity for them to toot their own horn by showing the good work the group is doing at various charities that they support - good PR for the resort.  I know this probably flies in the face of the Sales Dept. and their 'Owner Updates', but none of these sorts of things are covered in those sales meetings for the most part anyway.

I mostly just wanted to follow-up to let everyone know of the positive experience I had with Customer Service and to also let the golfers know of the 60-day rule.

Curt


----------



## shoegal (Nov 21, 2013)

*Same old same old*

It's funny when the subject turns to the Mayan (from Mayan Palace to Grand Mayan or Grand Luxxe) we always hear the same complaints. IF you were able to get the week you want (hurrah, unfortunately this does not happen during winter months and who wants to go to Mexico in the summer?) you arrive at the resort and upon check in the lovely owner receives jungle or even worse parking lot view. 

Now to receive a preferred view (ocean view) you either have to be an exchanger (thus potential client) or you need to upgrade to the next best available level (again potential client) and then you will be guaranteed a better view. The problem is, once you fell into this trap and actually DID upgrade from the Mayan Palace to the Grand Mayan you come back, receive a unit with a parking and jungle view (huh?) because you do not have "a plus" however they can schedule you an appointment to address your concerns with the sales people (run!!!) who then try to upgrade you AGAIN to the next available level ("a plus" meaning you "invested" in a minimum of what... 8 weeks?!) and the story begins anew because the Mayan always makes sure there is a next level up available. Isn't this nice? 

It is simply outrageous how OWNERS receive this kind of poor treatment especially after having already thrown some 30-40.000 dollars (and more!) into their greedy hands. 

Once the unhappy owner vents his frustration the lovely Ms. Karen Rose comes into play who always assures how much the Mayan values their dear customers. IF this was the case the Mayan would make sure the owners receive royal treatment from check in to check out. The owner would ALWAYS have priority over non owner guests, period. And they would fire their lying sales force who mistreat owners and misrepresent their contracts in ways which is nothing short of a scam. It is beyond me how the Mayan keeps up the same scam over years and years and years. From minor problems of non available views to guaranteed rentals, resales and God knows what else. 

Make no mistakes, the resorts are simply beautiful, the staff (except of course the sales people and all involved in this scam) are indeed nice people who care about the guests but no matter how much effort is made by the staff around the front desk, pools and restaurants it all goes sour once sales comes into play or unfulfilled promises by the sales people come to light upon making a reservation/check-in/presentation. "Oh, but we can fix this, we have an upgrade available for you, just give me your credit card and sign here..."


----------



## mikenk (Nov 21, 2013)

While based on my personal experience, I do believe that owners are not consistently getting preferential treatment as they deserve when it comes to room assignments and tee times, it is definitely not all doom and gloom for Vida owners - particularly those that have upgraded. Let's not forget the amenities that generally came with those upgrades that separates Vida ownership from most if not all others: Such as:

- No MF unless you use - huge from my perspective
- free golf / massages
- Senior discounts
- bonus weeks
- lots of flexibility on transfers / usage

These and other amenities are fairly administered by Customer Service and makes membership valuable to me. Yes, I want some policy changes to favor members over sales on a consistent basis. However, I do get the winter dates I want and I do get my tee times; it just should be easier than it is for owners to do so - but we fully enjoy our membership.

Mike


----------



## curtbrown (Nov 23, 2013)

I agree Mike.  

While it is frustrating to deal with the golf and room assignment issues (I think the Sales Dept. may now be influencing some of those problems), the value we get with the features in our contracts helps to offset that frustration.  When I take a step back and realize that many of the room assignments are based on the amount of investment one owns and the profile of one's contract, I've come to the conclusion that we'll probably struggle to get the prime locations until there is more construction completed and more inventory is available.

We enjoy our Grand Luxxe vacations more than any of the other timeshares we own and it is the one timeshare we never consider trading.  That being said, there ARE some areas that do need improvement.  I'm hoping that by bringing them to the attention of Customer Service the wrinles can be worked out.

Curt


----------



## vermut (Nov 23, 2013)

*My experience*

I was just down in NV a little over a week ago.   I will say that it is who you know sometimes and was helped out to get a room with a good view in GL bldg III.  I did figure out while there that there were others in my building in the two floors above us that owned units that were not available (spa tower not opened until the 15th) and therefore were given priority.

I think Mike did a great job of summing up the bright side of our contracts.  Right now many who are going to upgrade or purchase are not getting anything that was in our contracts in terms of massages, golf, no mf, senior cert, etc.  Instead of free when they give them they are now discounted.  I look at my 2 massages and 16 rounds of golf as an offset of my MF for the week.  While I have not played golf lately, I still do not have an issue spending a little bit over $1000 to stay.

Because of my career at this point in my life I am never able to go down during the busy winter months and as long as I plan in advance could always get the November or December week that I want.  Sure later in life that may be different, however in 20 plus years when I retire, I am sure while the resorts will still exist, they will be completely different.

While we go to the resorts every year or two, we actually use a lot of our time as exchanges into cruises and other timeshares.  This is another area where the power of Vida has helped us out as we really do get good trading power through registry on our other contract.

My understanding is that because owners liked registry so much that they now are allowing new luxxe contracts into registry and not just spa tower.

All I know is that the resorts are beautiful.  They treat you well while you are there and they keep innovating.  We shall see if the theme park comes to fruition and how that affects us all.

In the meantime if you ignore the sales force and just do what makes you feel comfortable it is all good. We have a saleswoman we work with because we have know her for years and therefore our conversations are not pressing us hard and telling us what we could, it is a mostly honest discussion.  We now own a 3br spa contract and left our other contract as a 2br gl condo.  I am glad because when we were doing the final closing it was when I found out they changed the internal exchange policy where you could no longer go down a level for more space at a lesser resort for your regular maintenance fee. Now they specifically state that if you exchange internally you pay the maintenance fee of that room.  I like the idea of building specific contract and hope that it works out and there are not to many issues assuming that I am able to reserve far enough in advance.


----------



## Richard71 (Dec 28, 2013)

It is, indeed, frustrating being part of the Mayan group.  My wife and I bought into this company 15 years ago when only the Mayan Palace and the Sea Garden existed.  The company is definitely going after the high rollers and the big bucks at this time.  The Sea Garden, which we bought, is almost off the map, now.  It is not part of the Vidanta Vacation club and is listed by its other name "ocean breeze" only on the Spanish site.  
As mentioned, at the "owner's update" the reps. simply try to persuade one to spend more money and "buy up".  I could go on and on about our experiences with this company, but I don't want to spend the next several hours on the computer.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

I thought 'Ocean Breeze' was the new hotel side buildings, not timeshare?


----------



## pittle (Dec 29, 2013)

Ocean Breeze is not a timeshare - just nightly rentals. You can rent Ocean Breeze units for a night or however long, like a hotel.  These are located in the Sea Garden in Mazatlan, Acapulco, and Nuevo and there is a separate building close to the road in the Riviera Maya property.


----------



## Richard71 (Dec 30, 2013)

Concerning the Ocean Breeze, it is really hard to get a direct answer from the Vida management; at the owner's updates (and we just attended one two weeks ago), we keep getting mixed information.  As Sea Garden owners, the marketing of this lodging as the Ocean Breeze affects us greatly.  At least this is the case at the Nuevo resort where the same building shares both names.  Renters, whether daily or weekly, affects availability for the owners, and  it is quite easy to rent a unit at the Nuevo resort through expedia.  There are also two units at the Nuevo resort, both on the top floor that are used as "models", and we have seen people taking tours of these one bedroom and hotel units. We believe that they are still being marketed as timeshare units to the Mexican nationals.


----------



## Tropical lady (Dec 31, 2013)

*can be an option*

Ocean Breeze Hotels has its own web site with rates and pics of the various locations.  I did not see anything on the web site that referred to Sea Garden or the rest of the resort.  Nuevo does use the Sea Garden area where, as Pittle posted, RM Ocean Breeze has its own entrance.
The rates were good and I considered this as an option to obtain a better airfare before checkin date or after check out.  At one time they could use MP pool.


----------



## pittle (Dec 31, 2013)

I looked at the Ocean Breeze website and all the photos are of the Mazatlan, Nuevo, and Acapulco Sea Gardens.  The one at Mayan Riviera looks just like the MP buildings.  On the resort map it shows them up by the highway - looks like it is the last of all the buildings that have never opened.  It does have a pool, but they can use the MP one and the restaurants.

I have noticed in Mazatlan that the signage is for Sea Garden, Ocean Breeze, and Mayan Palace - all 3 are on the same plot of land and share the same pool and restaurants.  In Acapulco & Nuevo Vallarta Sea Gardens have signs with Ocean Breeze added - I noticed that when in Nuevo this past June.  (The building was closed for the summer and everyone was at the Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, or Grand Luxxe.


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 1, 2014)

A couple of years ago, after a 2 week MP stay in RM, our flight was cancelled due to weather, so it was back to the resort.  We decided to stay at the new Ocean Breeze near the highway for 2 nights.  It had just opened and was a new building, not looking like MP buildings.  Our room was like a hotel room.  The lobby had a deli and just beyond the small pool was an outdoor restaurant.  Unlike in NV, this building was not branded as both Sea Garden and Ocean Breeze.


----------



## riu girl (Jan 1, 2014)

*all inclusive option at Ocean Breeze Riviera Maya ?*

Regarding Ocean Breeze Riviera Maya when it first opened, on line (expedia etc.) there was an all inclusive option available (and you could eat at some of the Mayan Palace restaurants also so a real perk).  I have searched the internet high and low and can only find the ocean Breeze ROOM ONLY now. 

 On tripadvisor reviews of this resort, people are still talking about how their very recent "all inclusive experience" was.

Can anyone tell me if this resort still offers an all inclusive option?  And if so, where on the internet can I book it.  I would love to be able to stay at the ocean Breeze and have access to a couple of the mayan palace restaurants.

thank you


----------



## Tropical lady (Jan 1, 2014)

*web site*

Web site is www.oceanbreezehotels.com
This will give you locations, rates, programs, etc.   Hope this helps!


----------



## riu girl (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the website.  I checked but alas no all inclusive option available but still on tripadvisor people are talking about "all inclusive" recently.

Any other tips??


----------



## Tropical lady (Jan 2, 2014)

*not AI but ? meal plan coupons?*

On the website go to "contact us" and there are toll free #'s for Usa and Canada.  I would call and ask directly the status of a meal plan or all inclusive.  I am guessing that they offer a meal plan (you buy a collection of meal coupons) as does the MP-GL and that might be the all inclusive that was referred to on TA.
The meal plan we just had in Nuevo was 6 breakfast and 6 lunch/dinners.  At dinner an appetizer and dessert are included with the entree.  There is also a plan just for breakfast.  We are not sure if this was for us as we ate more than usual because it was included where we normally would not order appetizer and dessert.  But being there 4 weeks we did try 1 set of coupons.  We also enjoy eating off site at local restaurants, so with the price of AI we probably would not do that.


----------

